# So I've got this Rolling Stones tribute band...



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

We're playing our first show on May 17 here in Winnipeg. I say tribute band, but we don't play dress up - we're being as musically accurate as we can. 

Here's a recording we did just on Sunday. Live off the floor:
http://soundcloud.com/main-street-exiles/brown-sugar


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool... how do you pick material?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Now that sounds like fun. It's a little far for us to go but good luck on May 17th anyway.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Cool... how do you pick material?


Well, there's the bit hits - the songs people wound expect to hear (Start Me Up, Satisfaction, etc.). Once we worked through the majority of the singles, we started picking album tracks that were our favourites. Our singer is also a long time blues player so he prefers doing some of the true blues songs (Little Red Rooster, Stop Breaking Down). We also have been trying to incorporate some songs from the modern era (1980-present). It's hard not to just play everything from 68-72 because they were so creatively great during that period. I'm a HUGE Stones fan so for me, I'm finally able to play the songs I've always loved. I like having a few deep tracks in there because the real hardcore fans like me will enjoy it.

Actually, the biggest challenge was deciding what version of each song we were all going to work from. The Stones already translated most of them to a live format so those live recordings were, in some cases, much easier to emulate rather than the studio versions. For example, we do the current live version of Jumpin Jack Flash.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds really good. My kind of music.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Love it! Sounds great. I really like the backups in Brown Sugar. For me, the backups make that song. Great feel to it too. My band does that tune as well, but we change it up a bit (we have cowbell in it from the 3rd verse on )

As for newer stuff, some of it is quite good. We did Rough Justice off A Bigger Bang last year and it was a killer. Yeah, sure, some of it's terrible, but every now and then, the boys still write gems.

Personally, I like trying to use the Ya-Yas versions of songs. I want to start working on Under my Thumb and that's the version we're probably going to go with. Such a great album!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Love it! Sounds great. I really like the backups in Brown Sugar. For me, the backups make that song. Great feel to it too. My band does that tune as well, but we change it up a bit (we have cowbell in it from the 3rd verse on )

As for newer stuff, some of it is quite good. We did Rough Justice off A Bigger Bang last year and it was a killer. Yeah, sure, some of it's terrible, but every now and then, the boys still write gems.

Personally, I like trying to use the Ya-Yas versions of songs. I want to start working on Under my Thumb and that's the version we're probably going to go with. Such a great album!


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Excellent concept - good luck with that! It's easy to forget how great some of the Stones classics (and non-classics, for that matter) were until you roll 'em out. "Gimme Shelter" has an incredible energy to it, "Start Me Up" is an instant party starter for the first song of a set. Dig your choices of "Red Rooster" and "Stop Breakin' Down" (Exile's loaded with happenin' blues tunes). Stones have such a large, diverse and interesting catalogue, that there's plenty of cool stuff to choose from.

I'd be interested in seeing your complete set list, if it's not too bold to ask.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Sounded real nice. I'll be in Winnipeg first week August, will try and find out if you're playing then.

My all time #1 favourite single live track on record is Midnight Rambler from Ya-Ya's. Do you guys do that? Probably not, if your focussing on the bluesier deep tracks.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Great sound, you guys have got something good here...


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

gtone said:


> Excellent concept - good luck with that! It's easy to forget how great some of the Stones classics (and non-classics, for that matter) were until you roll 'em out. "Gimme Shelter" has an incredible energy to it, "Start Me Up" is an instant party starter for the first song of a set. Dig your choices of "Red Rooster" and "Stop Breakin' Down" (Exile's loaded with happenin' blues tunes). Stones have such a large, diverse and interesting catalogue, that there's plenty of cool stuff to choose from.
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing your complete set list, if it's not too bold to ask.


We've actually got a full song list on our Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Main-Street-Exiles/143545265710049 I keep updating the list as we add songs.

The goal was to reach about 30 songs so that we could cover 3 sets - as is required by most clubs. We're about there so now we can start adding songs here and there so we have a variety to rotate in and out of the sets.



keto said:


> Sounded real nice. I'll be in Winnipeg first week August, will try and find out if you're playing then.
> 
> My all time #1 favourite single live track on record is Midnight Rambler from Ya-Ya's. Do you guys do that? Probably not, if your focussing on the bluesier deep tracks.


Actually, we do Rambler - and we model the Ya Ya's version (is there any other?). Our vocalist is also a heck of a harp player so it works on every level!


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Love your setlist - lotsa good tunes there. Good luck to all of you!


----------

